# Game 25: Celtics (10-14) vs. Jazz (11-14)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Utah Jazz make their lone appearance at the Garden tonight, trying to prevent the NBA's only team without a winning streak. 

Coming off a fresh spanking from Cleveland 85-110 the Kirilenko-less Jazz have won just one of the last four meetings against the Celtics. They are also in the fourth game of a five game road trip and are looking to get at least another win before going back to the west.

For the Celtics to get their first two-game win streak, they'll have to control the glass and score more points...well they'll just have to score more points if they want to win, but outrebounding the Jazz will only make things easier.

The probable starters:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I think we'll win this one by 8 or so. 
Go Celts!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think everyone should congratulate aqua for his first (real) game thread of the season.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if AK doesnt play we should win this one easily


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> I think everyone should congratulate aqua for his first (real) game thread of the season.


Even though he got the starting lineup wrong...[West>Banks] :clown: 

Does anyone know if there is going to be betting available on this game tonight? I think we have this one so I'ma lay down some big Ucash.

Celtics - 108
Jazz - 89


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Even though he got the starting lineup wrong...[West>Banks] :clown:
> 
> Does anyone know if there is going to be betting available on this game tonight? I think we have this one so I'ma lay down some big Ucash.
> 
> ...



I would have made it if I saw it earlier. Oh well. Bet on something else.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I would have made it if I saw it earlier. Oh well. Bet on something else.


I'm not that confident. I'm trying to get enough for a glowing name, and I lost 40,000 about a month ago and I've been rebuilding since.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Perk continues his monstorous rebounding...Fouled on the putback

1/2 at the line...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh my, Delonte just blocked a jumpshot of Williams'.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Great block by Delonte...Grabs the ball and goes on the break for a dunk...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice pass from West...Slammed home by Pierce...Great to see that again...

"He doesn't wanna stay on the bench that's why"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Mehmed Okur, too bad he's playing the C's. Perkins is great on the offensive board.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Wasn't you guys saying Delonte had very little latrerall quickness? He seems to be straight up to get anything that goes over his head to me...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Celtics are getting inside at will....well so are the Jazz. All layups so far.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Dear Glen,

I want to see Perkins or Jefferson in please.

Thanks, 
love aqua.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tony Allen's knee is swelling up after hard practices. He's out tonight and may be shut down for another week or so...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha "It's like voulenteering for jury duty" Tommy on guarding Pierce [ or was it on raising your hand for the foul?] I kinda didn't catch it all...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha. Ricky comes in and hits the buzzer beater. Walks off like it's nothing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: @ Ricky coming in for the last 3 seconds to hit a jumper.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone wanna bet that we'll start the 2nd quarter with Pierce on the bench and Ricky playing?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ah. Just got home from my rec league game. Good thing this game the Celtics game is going better than that game. We got wrecked 97-68 lmao.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics trail after 1..



> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#06143f colSpan=13>*UTAH JAZZ*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gordan Giricek, SG</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Deron Williams, PG</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Harpring, GF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mehmet Okur, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jarron Collins, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Owens, G</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Milt Palacio, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Keith McLeod, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>C.J. Miles, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Boozer, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Devin Brown, SG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kris Humphries, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Andrei Kirilenko, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Greg Ostertag, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Robert Whaley, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*10-22*</TD><TD>*2-2*</TD><TD>*1-1*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*23*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*100.0%*</TD><TD>*10000.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 2 (2)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#006532 colSpan=13>*BOSTON CELTICS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*8-18*</TD><TD>*0-3*</TD><TD>*4-6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*20*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 7 (5)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It gets to me that Ricky plays more than Paul...I love Ricky but Paul needs to play as much, if not more than Davis...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Haha, Al just made it look easy.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Gerald doesn't play enough basketball so he has to beat little kids at Candy Land... :nonono:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Gerald doesn't play enough basketball so he has to beat little kids at Candy Land... :nonono:



Haha. 

The other Green(e) has stepped up nicely tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce should replace Brady with passes like that...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Finally, Perk is in. Now we can fast break and offensive rebound.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Shoot, I wish I lived in Boston with my single mom and was a minority so I can have some of Paul Pierce's turkey. (That's all the way back to Thanksgiving, but i still want that turkey).


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Shoot, I wish I lived in Boston with my single mom and was a minority so I can have some of Paul Pierce's turkey. (That's all the way back to Thanksgiving, but i still want that turkey).


Hahaha...I want some of Pierce's turkey too...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PEHKINS! I love the rebounds.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Aqua, you should add more to my sig, it's kinds boring... :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Hey Aqua, you should add more to my sig, it's kinds boring... :biggrin:


You'll see what I have next in mind...it should be done in a few hours...for my sig.

Pierce takes it inside AND 1.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics lead at halftime 47-39



> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#06143f colSpan=13>*UTAH JAZZ*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gordan Giricek, SG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Deron Williams, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Harpring, GF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mehmet Okur, FC</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jarron Collins, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Owens, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Milt Palacio, PG</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Keith McLeod, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>C.J. Miles, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Boozer, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Devin Brown, SG</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kris Humphries, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Andrei Kirilenko, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Greg Ostertag, C</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Robert Whaley, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*17-44*</TD><TD>*3-3*</TD><TD>*2-5*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*39*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*100.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 9 (16)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#006532 colSpan=13>*BOSTON CELTICS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, PG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*14-31*</TD><TD>*0-5*</TD><TD>*19-23*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*47*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 13 (5)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce is getting hot!

OT- Anyone ever notice there is always a HUGE amount of people on the New Jersey board! 47 last time I saw it...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> You'll see what I have next in mind...it should be done in a few hours...for my sig.
> 
> Pierce takes it inside AND 1.



And by hours, I meant minutes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Pierce is getting hot!
> 
> OT- Anyone ever notice there is always a HUGE amount of people on the New Jersey board! 47 last time I saw it...



That's why the Atlantic is the fastest growing division of all. Nets board is huge. They make 1/4 of all of BBB.net's posts per week.

They also had tickets to a game from the Nets (ownership gave it to them) and were mentioned a few times on Nets.com.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> And by hours, I meant minutes.


Hahahahahaaahahahhhhahahahaha....Thats funny

You should still give me some more to put...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I prefer the Celtics forum over the Nets forum, to be perfectly honest with you. The maturity level on that board is digusting at times.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Awww...They just took a nice block away from West...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I prefer the Celtics forum over the Nets forum, to be perfectly honest with you. The maturity level on that board is digusting at times.


Very true. Alot of free posting too. Notice people you have barely heard about have some of the most rep points on the board?? :whoknows:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Hahahahahaaahahahhhhahahahaha....Thats funny
> 
> You should still give me some more to put...



Nah, I need a few more people...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, the refs hate Raef. Which gets us Scalabrine...YAY!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why's Veal in and not Perkins?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Jazz use a lot of clock. 22nd 24 violation of the year for them.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nice D by Scabs on that play.

I'll duck now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: Al ties Collins up so he doesn't dunk it and they call 3 seconds on Collins. :rofl:

Veal is getting booed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i would hit the rim at least if i was making 3 mill a year...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Yes he is.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We're getting killed on the boards so Doc takes Veal out and puts Blount in!

That'll make it all better!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Scalabrine has to be the worst player ever to put out an instuctional video...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Glen is ****ing starting to piss me off. 

GET PERK IN. 10 minutes and 30 seconds only one ****ing rebound.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't give a crap about Al's offense, or Mark's jump shot, if you can't rebound you can't do anything.

Perkins is by far the best rebounder on this team. Get him in.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

deron williams has looked awful...i cant believe utah took him over chris paul...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow. THE ****ING TRUTH.

He's scored the last eight points and is going to the line now.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Ohhhh Yeahhhh

Get ready to get our first streak of the season.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i take back anything bad ive ever said about delonte west after that last play of the game


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl:

As Matt Harpring tries to score a meaningless layup, he gets rejected by Delonte.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, West just butt humped Harpring...My prediction was ALMOST right...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

West picks on another big guy


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Atleast we were finially able to put together consecutive wins...Woooo


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why do we always interview Dana Baros?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Cause he was a player! Duh!

lol


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Imagine if West shoots more


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

O yeh I got Okur's wrist band tonight. I will post a pic tommorow


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> O yeh I got Okur's wrist band tonight. I will post a pic tommorow


I would have thrown it away. How do you go to so many games? Season pass?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I would have thrown it away. How do you go to so many games? Season pass?


Throw it away why?

The thing is a keep sake even if it is Yogi's.

I just take the train in, if I have money why not?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Very true. I would have thrown it away, keep sake or not, just because of my undying hate for Okur.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm just glad we won two in a row. 
Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Very true. I would have thrown it away, keep sake or not, just because of my undying hate for Okur.


Pardon me, but that is a very random player to be hating on.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL
:rofl: 
Agreed. 
Many people get him confused with OkRA.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Pardon me, but that is a very random player to be hating on.


I'm a hater. He just has one of those faces that make me wanna punch him. And he always does pretty good against us. And there was a game a while back where he kept whining about Pierce not getting fouls called on him, **** he does gets to me. I just overblow dislikes, ok?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Two in a row is nice but even better is the team seams to be gelling. Al is playing MUCH better than earlier in the season. Pierce is having so far what I consider to be his best season in the NBA (and that's saying something). Perk is becoming a major rebounding/block force. Blount is contributing again. Banks is back and looking like a starting NBA PG. Delonte is becoming a top hustle guy. Ricky is a legit 2nd man and a leader now. Greene seems to have gotten past some of his earlier bumps and is now playing well. I like what I'm seeing here.


----------

